# Cleaning Negs



## Catmando (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi 
When enlarging some of my prints, on close inspection i notice that my negitives have some small bits of dust on the emulsion side. which show up on the print

Whats the best way of cleaning the Negs, or is it a problem at the developing stage. (i do my own developing) 

cheers
C


----------



## terri (Jun 27, 2006)

Dust can be the bane of printing.  

Before you begin, are you using a common canned air type of dust blower on them - front and back? That removes the majority of loose dust. 

Hold your negatives carefully when you do this, as the shot of air comes out forcefully enough to bend them.

I usually clean in this manner right before I print, then again before slipping them back into the sleeve. 

For real "gunk", there is a good product called "Film Kleen", but you must apply sparingly. And it's better to not have to use it for something like dust particles, which usually can be removed with the canned air.


----------



## Catmando (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for that, sounds like a good solution

Cheers
C


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 27, 2006)

I check negatives with a strong light slanting across the film.  Then I use a camel's hair brush.  Check again -- brush again, etc.  Takes time, but it's less time than I'd use spotting a print.  I'm sure that canned air would also work.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you using glassless carriers in your enlarger ?? The problem with glass carriers is that you have four more surfaces to clean. Otherwise, if the dust is definately on the negatives.
[1] make sure your final wash is with good clean water.
[2] Photoflo or similar after washing, then check as they are draining, reflecting light into the film to ensure cleanliness.
[3] dry negatives in dust free area.
If the negs are dry and still dusty, I often used to rinse in developer, print or film, doesn't matter, it won't affect the image, it's already fixed. That will slightly soften the surface and then with a dunk in stop bath and a rewash can fix the problem.


----------



## SeanL (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you the Catmando as is Ronson Smothers?


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 27, 2006)

breath on the neg then use a lens clean brush for loose stuff, if its dried on the neg a rewash in lukwarm with a drop "2" of stabilising fluid used to work for me with no ill effects, buy a drying cabinet and leave the door shut while its cooking to keep the negs pure.


----------



## Rolleistef (Jul 10, 2006)

if your negs are reeeeally dirty, you need to wash them again in clean water with one or two drops of wetting agent (photoflo). gently rub them with your finger, and hang them in a place you know there isn't muc dust. That's all, and harmless for your negs (did it tens of times)
stephane


----------



## Solarize (Jul 10, 2006)

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> and hang them in a place you know there isn't muc dust.



Hang them in the shower.  If it has been used recently any dust that might have been in there will be cleared.  A wetting agent is also a good idea, will help the negs to dry without water marks.


----------

